# Im so bad



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh Nevermind.....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow. That's pretty rude. And also a little greedy. You actually virtually took meat out of the hands of these women when you had already gotten your allotment? And from what you say here, your freezers are overflowing with meat. Wow.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh Nevermind...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty rude IMO too. So now these bags are for your friend? In your first post you said you went through twice and didn't mention anything about your friend.

I really don't find this funny at all....


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh Nevermind...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Well I didnt think I needed to tell every little detail either. They had time to decide, I dont have all day to sit around and see if they take them or not.


Well, obviously they WERE going to take them...The debate was who...and not you.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Oh Nevermind.....


I guess I'm confused. What kind of reactions where you looking for?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Let's just put it this way...

How would you like it if someone came and did that to you?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

If I was taking 5-10 minutes to decide then I wouldnt care.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Was this thread edited or something? Cause it doesn't really make sense :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Was this thread edited or something? Cause it doesn't really make sense :biggrin:


Yes it was. K9 removed all of her comments for whatever reason. 

In case you were wondering, she told a story about a store that was offering chicken leg quarters for $0.99/lb with a 3 bag limit. She went earlier in the day and picked up her three. Then she went back later to get an additional three. While she was making her way to the freezer section, she noticed three women arguing over the last 3 remaining bags. So she walked up, put the last 3 bags in her cart and said something to the effect of, "Guess you won't have to argue about it anymore. These are going home with me!"


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah, not cool.....especially in this economy..


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

*lol*

we get chicken quarters for 59 cents a pound and we buy 40 lbs at a time and order every two weeks from the meat man. No grocery store madness here funny story though


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> If I was taking 5-10 minutes to decide then I wouldnt care.


Well if your taking that long it must be something your really wanting.

And, besides what does it matter how long they were taking? YOU had already gotten your three bags.... 

Oi vey!


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Yes it was. K9 removed all of her comments for whatever reason.
> 
> In case you were wondering, she told a story about a store that was offering chicken leg quarters for $0.99/lb with a 3 bag limit. She went earlier in the day and picked up her three. Then she went back later to get an additional three. While she was making her way to the freezer section, she noticed three women arguing over the last 3 remaining bags. So she walked up, put the last 3 bags in her cart and said something to the effect of, "Guess you won't have to argue about it anymore. These are going home with me!"


That's pretty greedy...It's too bad about the integrity & ethics of some people these days.:frown:


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Well I gave them time to decide, besides more were coming out anyway so not like they got left with nothing...just had to wait an extra few minutes.

Gypsyjasmine, perhaps rather then lurk my posts only to say negative things perhaps you should try to say nice things or offer un sarcastic advice, kinda like when I gave my condolances to you...


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

Your condolences were appreciated & you were thanked for them...That doesn't make us comrades.
eta: I don't know what could be said about this thread in a nice manner & I didn't realize you were looking for advise.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Never said we should or expected to comrads, but there is such thing as having some respect for peers on a forum. I respect you (am not this instant), but if you ask for advice I give it without sarcastic rolls eyes icons. You read all my threads and all of my replies to threads but only seem to manage to respond to the ones you can think up a negative reply to. I have never once personally insulted you in a pm, on the forum..nothing. Yet you seem to have this grudge against me because of things you assume and things you dont agree with. 

Perhaps we should just try to get along on this forum rather then get under each others skin.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know what the heck is really going on here but I'm not a fan of any of it. Thread closed for further discussion :frown: :frown: :frown:


----------

